# Wha to do with the old JB



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

Incubus311 said:


> Say youre going to add some high hats to a kitchen where there is just one light in the center. What do you guys usually do with the JB when youre done? Blank plate looks like crap. Im guessing running a new line from switch? What do you do if the light is fed first, then just switchleg down to switch? Then what? New line from panel?


Tell them to deal with the bllank plate or pay up


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

Can you pull the wires to one of the new hihats?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Why not just run the old wiring to a fixture JB?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

jett95 said:


> Tell them to deal with the bllank plate or pay up


We never put JB's in obvious places. It looks like you learned your trade off a Lowes video.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

99cents said:


> We never put JB's in obvious places. It looks like you learned your trade off a Lowes video.


We do what the customer is willing to pay for. I would usually be more expensive to reroute the cables vs leaving them, so I would give them the choice.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Pull out the jbox and pull the wires back to the recessed light locations. Use the lights as jboxes as needed.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> We do what the customer is willing to pay for. I would usually be more expensive to reroute the cables vs leaving them, so I would give them the choice.


I guess so. In actual fact, it might cost more to patch the hole and blend the ceiling texture than have us re-route the cable.


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

99cents said:


> Why not just run the old wiring to a fixture JB?


New fixtures were too far from old light. No play in the wires. Must be stapled


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

You also have to trace the cables and remove the staples. It would be very rare you could cut your new holes for the cans, find the cables, and be able to pull them back.

Now if the ceiling was open, that's a different story, but I don't think that is what the OP was asking about.


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

Deep Cover said:


> You also have to trace the cables and remove the staples. It would be very rare you could cut your new holes for the cans, find the cables, and be able to pull them back. Now if the ceiling was open, that's a different story, but I don't think that is what the OP was asking about.


There was no way of pulling the wires back. Solid ceiling. Every part of me just wants to blank the old box and shove in the ceiling, buttt ya cant.


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

Incubus311 said:


> There was no way of pulling the wires back. Solid ceiling. Every part of me just wants to blank the old box and shove in the ceiling, buttt ya cant.


for *sure* I wouldn't bury a splice with more than two cables

...........but I may have at some point buried a splice to splice to extend one cable


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

oldschool said:


> for *sure* I wouldn't bury a splice with more than two cables
> 
> ...........but I may have at some point buried a splice to splice to extend one cable


If you are going to bury a splice, why would the amount of splices matter to you?


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

Deep Cover said:


> If you are going to bury a splice, why would the amount of splices matter to you?


the same reason why I would repair a damaged piece of UF underground with a buried splice kit............but would not bury a splice with a tap off to somewhere else underground without a handhole


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

Nothing you could do even if you cut all the holes for your new hi hats 1st before installing them or did you install all the lights and then thought about the j box? Just asking.


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

cultch said:


> Nothing you could do even if you cut all the holes for your new hi hats 1st before installing them or did you install all the lights and then thought about the j box? Just asking.


Cut holes first. Nothing i could do with little 4 inch holes. Wish i could train a ferret . Put him up in the ceiling.. Be great for pulling wires


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

oldschool said:


> the same reason why i would repair a damaged piece of uf underground with a buried splice kit............but would not bury a splice with a tap off to somewhere else underground without a handhole


omg....


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Leave the box and put on an inviso plate


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

Incubus311 said:


> Cut holes first. Nothing i could do with little 4 inch holes. Wish i could train a ferret . Put him up in the ceiling.. Be great for pulling wires


Of course I don't know your exact layout but just cause the hole is 4" doesn't mean you can only use the 4" that is you can see/feel for the feeds going to that jb and perhaps cut them back to reach one of the cans.


----------



## Brodieman (Aug 31, 2013)

put in a smoke at the JB?


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Brodieman said:


> put in a smoke at the JB?


 a smoke detector in the middle of a kitchen?


----------



## Brodieman (Aug 31, 2013)

Next72969 said:


> a smoke detector in the middle of a kitchen?


ahh, did not notice the OP mentioned it was a kitchen


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

If the customer doesnt want to pay you to rewire it properly, then let them deal with looking at a box in the ceiling.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Push the cans towards the perimeter and put a nice little decorative fixture in the center. Make it look like it was planned that way.


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

Next72969 said:


> a smoke detector in the middle of a kitchen?


 ....and on the switch leg.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

Most of the time if you cut all your holes 1st then you can reach some part of the existing wire. A lot of guys try an rush thru the job and get the cans in asap. I'm not saying that happened here but it sounds like it.


----------



## panelbuilder (Jul 12, 2013)

Put in a receptacle to feed a cord reel?


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

panelbuilder said:


> Put in a receptacle to feed a cord reel?


Because that would be so much better than a blank plate...and completely code compliant as well. :whistling2:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

cultch said:


> Most of the time if you cut all your holes 1st then you can reach some part of the existing wire.



That's what I meant with my reply. I do it all the time.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Deep Cover said:


> Because that would be so much better than a blank plate...and completely code compliant as well. :whistling2:


Why wouldnt it be compliant?


----------



## frankft (Jan 26, 2008)

I would not recommend a smoke detector, but if a heat detector or a carbon only detector was installed there, a case could be made that that was the plan!


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

crazyboy said:


> Why wouldnt it be compliant?



It could be legal if it wasn't over an island as I was picturing in my head. Which goes with my first statement in that post about being much better looking than a blank plate. Imagine a cord reel in the center of a kitchen ceiling with no counter below it...


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

99cents said:


> Push the cans towards the perimeter and put a nice little decorative fixture in the center. Make it look like it was planned that way.


Hmm . Not a bad idea. Next job


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

panelbuilder said:


> Put in a receptacle to feed a cord reel?


Lolll . And here ya go mam. A cord reel to feed your.. Umm.. your toaster


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Incubus311 said:


> Say youre going to add some high hats to a kitchen where there is just one light in the center. *What do you guys usually do with the JB when youre done?* Blank plate looks like crap. Im guessing running a new line from switch? What do you do if the light is fed first, then just switchleg down to switch? Then what? New line from panel?


the first thing I like to do is glare at the JB over the top of my glasses. then I like to give it a good dressing down: "You lazy bastard ! why don't you just go away ! Why do I have to deal with your lazy good for nothing sorry asshole !"..

after that, if I am forced to deal with the junction box further, or even (dare I say) remove the junction box, I like to show it who's boss by hurling it against the wall, and then kicking it around the room like a complete lunatic.

after running out of steam and calming down. I then finish the wiring and move on.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

Recessed clock outlet with one of those ikea plug and cord connected accent lights, or inviso plate painted to match like somebody posted before.


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

seriously though, back to the original post

if the light box has a feed and switch leg, you do whatever, cut whatever, patch whatever

...but if I cut in a bunch of old work lights and am able to fish everything in with no patches to be made other than the original box hole...

...and cant re-route the switch leg without cutting more holes, or trying to peel back wallpaper ect...

... a straight thru splice wire to wire in a 1900 box with a cover buried in the ceiling is 100% just as safe as a splice in a box with a canopy plate on it...

code compliant-no
any less safe-no
hack-prolly

you know it, I know it, and the American people know it


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

Use one of the can light's jboxes for your actual tap splice, and if necessary extend the original feed using

http://www.amazon.com/Tyco-Electronics-CPGI-1116377-2-Non-Metallic-Splice/dp/B0035L12KS
Tyco Electronics CPGI-1116377-2 Non-Metallic Splice Kit

Only use it to extend, never to tap. These become part of the original cable and can be fished through holes and ceilings. Try to use the exact same cable for any extension so continuity is obvious at both ends to any future installer.

Usually its better to drop another recessed light where the old jbox was and use its junction box.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

Incubus311 said:


> New fixtures were too far from old light. No play in the wires. Must be stapled


Ha...trying to fall asleep for some reason this post popped in my head. It sounds like you had your hands on the wire. So close yet so far.:laughing:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

if the only problem is hiding the old box, put a non-working smoke over it. still noticable, but looks like it there for a reason:laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

This would look nice...


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

99cents said:


> This would look nice...


Filled with granola....


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

or maryjane


----------

